# XML Parsen und Werte zwischenspeichern



## spearmint (8. Jun 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe eine kleine Frage bezüglich dem "speichern" von Werten, nach dem parsen einer XML Datei.
Zu parsen ist eine XML Datei von einem WMS (World Map Service) Server. Diese Dateien können relativ lang sein und ich wollte nun wissen, wie man die Namen der Layer sowie die Koordinaten am besten abspeichert um diese später weiterverwenden zu können.

Nehm ich da nen Vector oder erstelle ich eine Klasse die dann Objekte mit den Werten in eine ArrayList speichert. Die Datei habe ich mit dem DOM Parser durchgelesen, gibt auch alles aus. Nur bin ich jetzt total überfordert, wie ich die Werte am besten "zwischenspeichern" kann, um später getMap anfragen an den Server stellen kann.

Hier nochmal ein Auszug aus der XML Datei, damit ein Anhaltspunkt für die Werte die gespeichert werden sollen existiert.
[XML]
    <Layer queryable="0" opaque="0" cascaded="0">
        <Name>cirpolar_nat</Name>
        <Title>Countries</Title>
        <Abstract>Countries in the North circumpolar region.</Abstract>
        <SRS>EPSG:102016</SRS>
        <LatLonBoundingBox minx="-179.624" miny="40.6643" maxx="179.1" maxy="59.1052" />
        <BoundingBox SRS="EPSG:102016"
                    minx="-3.78372e+06" miny="-3.8843e+06" maxx="3.89199e+06" maxy="3.44751e+06" />
        <Style>
          <Name>default</Name>
          <Title>default</Title>
          <LegendURL width="20" height="20">
             <Format>image/png</Format>
             <OnlineResource xmlns:xlink="http://www.w3.org/1999/xlink" xlink:type="simple" xlink:href="http://132.156.10.87/cgi-bin/atlaswms_en?version=1.1.1&amp;service=WMS&amp;request=GetLegendGraphic&amp;layer=cirpolar_nat&amp;format=image/png"/>
          </LegendURL>
        </Style>
    </Layer>
[/XML]

Das auslesen klappt wiegesagt wunderbar, nur weiß ich nicht wie man die Werte am klügsten "zwischenspeichert".

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## eRaaaa (8. Jun 2011)

spearmint hat gesagt.:


> oder erstelle ich eine Klasse die dann Objekte mit den Werten in eine ArrayList speichert.



So in die Richtung würde ich sagen! (vlt mehr als eine Klasse)


----------



## Wildcard (8. Jun 2011)

Gibt es ein Schema für die XML? Wenn ja würde ich mir daraus mit EMF, oder Jaxb Java Klassen generieren.


----------

